# Uber IPO - Uber-ing or Lyft-ing ? STOP being enslaved & exploited



## UberSuks (Nov 18, 2014)

Do you know how much is $18 Billion dollars ? 18,000,000,000 $ that is 9 trailers full of $100 bills. Roughly 180 tons of $100 bills.
The whole USA is full of desperate people, trying to make a living and ends meets, while few of them (called 1%) are making fun of the ordinary people.

I've recently find out that initial public offering (IPO) for UBER will be around $18,2 BILLION

If one regular, used in excellent condition car costs around $18,000 that is exactly 1 million cars.
I doubt that uber has 1 million drivers ?! Did they ? Nobody knows... That company doesn't have even phone support, Customer's or driver support ... doesn't matter.

So you, the driver behind the wheel, everyday driving, wasting and risking your life and property, trying to feed yourself and family, helped those bunch of idiots to buy themselves 1,000,000 cars.... and your car will be a piece of junk in a year or so...

What kind of a balloon is that ? I f .... P O ???

It is time to ask yourself and those UBER ALLES oligarchs, is there any human decency left in your body ? Until when you will allow to be used, exploited, enslaved etc... ?

Quit Uber & Lyft today, and start looking for something else, something more meaningful in your life.
Let them drive those 1 million cars... for less than a dollar a mille. See how far they will go !!!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Only an idiot would have thought high wages was possible with UberX.

And as UberX in the US is working in a legal grey area encouraging unlicensed drivers to use their private cars and to lie to their Insurance providers about what they are using their cars for did you really expect this to be a long term thing?

You fell for the PR and the adverts

Thought you were going to make a fortune.

And found out that just like driving a Taxi or forna Livery company the hours are long and profits smaller than you thought they were.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

Who pays you shills? A partial, and inaccurate picture to say the least. Did you believe in Santa Claus after you were potty trained also - have you ever held a real job, or raised children to successful adulthood? doubtful...Can I suggest janitorial engineering? I live in LA, happy to discuss in person.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

big Dave said:


> Who pays you shills? A partial, and inaccurate picture to say the least. Did you believe in Santa Claus after you were potty trained also - have you ever held a real job, or raised children to successful adulthood? doubtful...Can I suggest janitorial engineering? I live in LA, happy to discuss in person.


Who was this aimed at?

Looks like it was aimed at me.

Using the Reply with a Quote function is a much better way of using the forum.

Imho


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Who was this aimed at?
> 
> Looks like it was aimed at me.
> 
> ...


while online your insurance is irreleveant, as Uber's insurance supercedes. Yes, you my friend.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

big Dave said:


> while online your insurance is irreleveant, as Uber's insurance supercedes.


Collison coverage is always secondary to your Personal Auto Insr. Liability coverage is also secondary during the Period 1 when you are online awaiting a ping.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Collison coverage is always secondary to your Personal Auto Insr. Liability coverage is also secondary during the Period 1 when you are online awaiting a ping.


Ok, fine- so don't crash into someone like an idiot, and likewise, don't hit anyone else while waiting for a request. Seems reasonable to me. Uber on bro!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

big Dave said:


> while online your insurance is irreleveant, as Uber's insurance supercedes. Yes, you my friend.


You still don't get it do you?

Any UberX driver that doesn't declare the fact they use the vehicle for Rideshare is as a minimum breaching the t&c of their Insurance coverage.

Uber relies on people like you to get away with it.

You are risking your future financial stability for a few $$.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

big Dave said:


> Ok, fine- so don't crash into someone like an idiot, and likewise, don't hit anyone else while waiting for a request. Seems reasonable to me. Uber on bro!


Wow.

You really are immature.

You do realise that nobody knows if or when they will be involved in an accident.

People like you tend to come unstuck ar some point.

And you say myself and others are Uber Shills?

But in fact it is you that is blindly supporting the position of lying to your Insurance provider because Uber says it is all good.

So in fact you are trying to divert attention from the truth.

UberX in the US(and I suspect Australia) need proper Insurance coverage.

Carrying people for Hire&Reward is not a joke.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

really? I rock 4.92 and average 3 times top driver rides, per Uber


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

UberSuks said:


> Do you know how much is $18 Billion dollars ? 18,000,000,000 $ that is 9 trailers full of $100 bills. Roughly 180 tons of $100 bills.


Off topic. but I'm actually curious how you did the math on that. And what kind of trailers are you talking about. I know, I'm weird.


----------

